# Problems with QT4 after QT3



## SeaHag (Jul 30, 2011)

Trying to compile a simple Qt app in NetBeans 7 and getting this error:


```
gmake: /bin/uic: Command not found
```

I notice there are:


```
/usr/local/bin/uic
/usr/local/bin/uic3
/usr/local/bin/uic-qt4
```
After searching I find that the env variable $QTDIR is not set. How to set it and to what?

I also notice that Qt-designer 3.3 is being called instead of Qt4-designer. How can I set NetBeans to call qt4-designer instead?

What I would really like to do is remove all traces of Qt3 stuff, how? I don't really want to just delete everything that doesn't end with "-qt4".

There is no port called /usr/ports/devel/qt3 so I can't go in there and run *make deinstall* so how to remove Qt3 components?

Even if I set NetBeans to use Qt4-designer I'm afraid other Qt3 stuff is being used that I'm unaware of.

How to remove all Qt3 stuff and get Qt4 working properly?


----------

